

Ask HN: Does anyone know what happened to Bloglovin? - mikecane

Bloglovin is a website that allows people to "follow" blogs via RSS in a Tumblr-like display.  The service hasn't been capturing feeds for at least two days now and the company does not reply to tweets.  Others on Twitter are also wondering what happened.  They were written up in TechCrunch recently too.<p>http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/29/bloglovin-betaworks-series-a/
======
mikecane
Clickable TC link: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/29/bloglovin-betaworks-
series-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/29/bloglovin-betaworks-series-a/)

------
mikecane
Is it entirely coincidental that within an hour of posting this, I finally get
a dribble of new posts in Bloglovin? I wonder!

------
mikecane
Finally, Bloglovin staff replied to tweets. It's working again.

